# Looking for a Vizsla...



## gwhit67 (Dec 20, 2009)

After taking what I know about the breed and doing a lot of research I have decided that I would like to get a Vizsla. From what I have found they dont seem to be a very popular breed around these parts. I have found a couple of breeders but they are asking for more than I can afford. Does anyone out there know anyone that might have pups or a young dog for sale at an affordable price? Thanks!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

gwhit67 said:


> After taking what I know about the breed and doing a lot of research I have decided that I would like to get a Vizsla. From what I have found they dont seem to be a very popular breed around these parts. I have found a couple of breeders but they are asking for more than I can afford. Does anyone out there know anyone that might have pups or a young dog for sale at an affordable price? Thanks!!!


OK, first of all dude, FORGET about being cheap when it comes to the purchase price. If you cant afford to pay for a pup, YOU CANT AFFORD A DOG!!! Buying one is the cheapest part of the whole dog ownership thing. Dont be a tightwad!!! If you dont have the cash now, save. Trust me on this one.

Whew, I have that off my chest so now we can talk dog. 

I have a very good friend who just go one out of Nebraska. Like you, this person researched bloodlines and temperaments for a whole year before making a decision on a litter. She is a wonderful dog and a top notch little hunter. She swims like a fish too! If you want, I can get the kennel info for you. They're not cheap though, I think by the time she got the pup here she had a little over $1500 into her. Now, if that statement makes you crap your pants, refer to my first paragraph.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

They are definitely pricey if you want good lines. If you want to try your luck you might check http://www.utahvizsla.org/ and see if they have anything you'd like. Have you looked at Brittanies? They are almost identical in temperament and ability. The Britts are obviously more work with shedding and they are a shorter dog but they are much cheaper and more widely available. I have had Britts since I was 14.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

gwhit67 said:


> OK, first of all dude, FORGET about being cheap when it comes to the purchase price.


Well I have to agree with Tex here. Taking on dog ownership is a big responsibility and too many people take it lightly and/or don't understand the obligation.

Most dogs will live at least a decade, and over that time period they will have needs for food, preventative medications like vaccinations/heartworm, and veterinary care let alone all of the accessories and time usually involved.

Single injuries can result in $1000+ vet bills. My most expensive to date was $4000 in one swoop. Getting a pup means you will have to step up to the plate and take care of your loyal new companion for the duration, period. Don't take it lightly.

Still, you can look around. One suggestion I have to look at field trial guys. As an example, sometimes outfits that specialize in horseback trials and big running dogs will start a pup that has all the goods but doesn't run big enough to win titles.

The only local guy I know in that category is Josh at Hillbilly Vizslas. He may be able to give you some suggestions.

http://www.gundogbreeders.com/breeders- ... zslas.html


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

gwhit67 said:


> If you want, I can get the kennel info for you.


BTW - Tex I'm always interested in getting to know good breeders. Right at the moment I'm not in the market but if you get a second I'd appreciate the info. Thanks.


----------



## deadduckflying (Oct 15, 2010)

FYI, I just saw Vizsla pups for sale ($600, I think) at Riverdale Sportsman's Warehouse. I don't know anything about them, just remember this post and thought I'd pass along the info.

Scott


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I would definitely suggest taking a look on utahbirddogs.com there are lots of doggy guys over there that have lots of fantastic info.

And I know someone that has some Vizsla mix pups right now....


----------

